# XM Announces Acura Deal



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Satellite radio ended a good week with yet another announcement on the automobile side.

XM Satellite Radio said Thursday that the 2004 Acura TL will include XM Satellite Radio as standard equipment. The Acura model joins the 2004 Acura RL as the first luxury sedans to feature XM as standard equipment.

As for Honda products, a dealer-installed option will be available this spring on the 2003 Accord and Pilot, XM said. Honda also expects to have XM Satellite Radio factory-installed beginning with the 2004 Accord later this year, and plans to expand the availability of XM-ready radios to additional Honda and Acura models during the 2005 model year, the company said.

A day earlier, Sirius announced agreements with MINI, Mercedes-Benz and Infiniti that will put its satellite radio service into upcoming vehicle models. Also, both Sirius and XM announced that their respective service will be offered as a dealer option on most of Audi's 2004 model year vehicles.

During Thursday's trading on the stock markets, XM climbed above the $7 level, representing a jump of more than 9 percent. Sirius closed up 7.5 percent to 73 cents.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

It's not a surprise to hear this, considering Honda of America is an investor in XM. I only wish my Acura had come with XM, rather than having had to add it myself.


----------

